# PM Section: Geotechnical or Construction?



## Adrock (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm still unsure on which PM section to take for the April 2009 Civil PE Exam. It will be my first time. I have experience in both fields as well as the required references for both. Most people have said construction is easy but a few people have said this October that it was hard. Anyone have any ideas? I'm leaning towards construction since its easier to answer questions on OSHA regs, Economics, Scheduling, etc. then earthquake design for foundations, etc..


----------



## Polysloman (Oct 30, 2008)

Adrock said:


> Most people have said construction is easy but a few people have said this October that it was hard. Anyone have any ideas? I'm leaning towards construction since its easier to answer questions on OSHA regs, Economics, Scheduling, etc. then earthquake design for foundations, etc..


Go with your strength. Const can be vague a times with off the wall estimating and quantity probs. But with 44 total probs on the exam you can pass if that's your strength plus spend hundreds on 12-14 books that you MUST bring. you will get 2 probs on Geo in the PM.


----------



## Adrock (Oct 30, 2008)

I wouldn't say I'm stronger on either one. Ive spent more time studying Construction the last few months so I guess I might as well go for that. I can always take the Geo next time if Construction turns out to be too difficult.


----------



## Jtiger (Jan 5, 2009)

Someone I work with took the construction and said it was more difficult than you might think. If you have all the resources you should be okay like the OSHA, know it backwards and forwards as well as scheduling. In the past, geo has been thought to be the most likely to pass section and you don't need any code books.


----------



## boo (Jan 5, 2009)

Jtiger said:


> Someone I work with took the construction and said it was more difficult than you might think. If you have all the resources you should be okay like the OSHA, know it backwards and forwards as well as scheduling. In the past, geo has been thought to be the most likely to pass section and you don't need any code books.


I was good in both con. And geo. But I took cons. PM and I failed

For me it was so hard and it covered with 10 cod books that you must study all of them.

Next time I am going to take GEO.


----------



## Wendy (Feb 21, 2009)

Adrock said:


> I wouldn't say I'm stronger on either one. Ive spent more time studying Construction the last few months so I guess I might as well go for that. I can always take the Geo next time if Construction turns out to be too difficult.


any study material you would use? I am planning to tale construction pm.


----------



## Adrock (Feb 21, 2009)

Wendy said:


> any study material you would use? I am planning to tale construction pm.


Wow your on fire today Wendy! Lots of posts but I like it. I have a bunch of books I'm going to use. I'll send you a list later. Also I have Smart Pros construction module, Testmasters notes and Ruwan's Construction module book.


----------



## Wendy (Feb 22, 2009)

Adrock said:


> Wow your on fire today Wendy! Lots of posts but I like it. I have a bunch of books I'm going to use. I'll send you a list later. Also I have Smart Pros construction module, Testmasters notes and Ruwan's Construction module book.


WOW...that is a lot of money.

Did you get the "Civil Engineering Construction Supplement Theory, Problems and Solutions" from SmartPros? $75

If you do, what do you think of it?

I don't think I can afford it but would like to know of this manual book.

Testmaster?

I am going to get the Ruwan Construction book - I hope its good.


----------



## Adrock (Feb 23, 2009)

Wendy said:


> WOW...that is a lot of money.
> Did you get the "Civil Engineering Construction Supplement Theory, Problems and Solutions" from SmartPros? $75
> 
> If you do, what do you think of it?
> ...


Yea the smartpros is not worth $75, it is helpful though.

Testmaster is a course and I have the construction notes in pdf I can send you if you give me your email.

Ruwan's book is nice.


----------



## 4william (Feb 23, 2009)

Adrock said:


> Yea the smartpros is not worth $75, it is helpful though.
> Testmaster is a course and I have the construction notes in pdf I can send you if you give me your email.
> 
> Ruwan's book is nice.



Does anyone have a PDF of the Environmental and Civil Engineering Dictionary? Or do you know where I can get it for a cheap price?


----------

